# db-settings.php does not exist in /usr/local/share/cacti/include/



## flamingsteam (Oct 19, 2010)

db-settings does not exist in /usr/local/share/cacti/include/ directory. 

I followed on how to install and configure cacti on this site http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=182... there was an error also when I did [cmd=]mysqladmin --user=root create cacti[/cmd] 

It says that 
	
	



```
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'locaalhost' failed, error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
```

Please help...


----------



## churchi (Oct 20, 2010)

Try this command:

```
mysqladmin --user=root -p create cacti
```

I have had this message come up when I don't specify the -p command. Give it a shot and report back.


----------



## flamingsteam (Oct 20, 2010)

After I did [cmd=]mysqladmin --user=root -p create cacti[/cmd], cacti database was created but after I did [cmd=]echo "GRANT ALL ON cacti.* TO cacti@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'cactipasswd'; FLUSH PRIVILEGES;" | mysql[/cmd], it says 
	
	



```
error 1045 (28000): 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
```

Also db-settings.php doesn't seem to exist in /usr/local/share/cacti/include/ directory. Please help.

Thanks.


----------

